# Need a sub in Febuary



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey I am going to throw this out there, I need a sub in the Fort Frances area, Feb 13th-23rd, good pay and equipment can be supplied. I am taking the kids to Disney World.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lets see you snowplow and your going on vacation ?Well, I just I know who wears the snow pants in the family! 


Oh well, not like it's snowing or anything.Might as well do something fun.


----------



## Kosty (Nov 3, 2005)

stop beatin on ppl just bc they can be a kid at disney and u cant dont hate a player hate the game just kidding


----------

